# Us Vintage Trans Am Racing In Ny?



## MAGEE (Sep 1, 2010)

We Have A Indoor Road Course And We Want To Start A Vintage Trans Am Class. The Track Is Located In South New Berlin Ny www.BuddyboysToysAndTrains.com Our first trans am race will be oct.24 .We also race oval and short course. Racing evey Sunday @ noon all the way threw may 15.


----------



## MAGEE (Sep 1, 2010)

We Would Like To Have Are Frist Race Oct 24. Call Shop For Details 607 859 2777.


----------



## MAGEE (Sep 1, 2010)

Our frist vta race went great we had 8 cars. I have had alot of people asking about the class. I think it is going to be alot of fun.


----------



## AutoUnionTypeC (Nov 16, 2010)

The VTA Class is an absolute hoot.....saw them race for the first a few weeks back at Buddyboy's and fell in love. The track owner let me have a go on his machine which was a bad, as in extremly clever, move on his part as is rig is now my rig. Ah well...I guess you never have too many cars.


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

what is vintage trans am, rules, cars used?


----------



## MAGEE (Sep 1, 2010)

take a look at our web site www.buddyboystoysandtrains.com there is a link to us vintage trans am ck it out. there is also a video on our other thread oval track disscusion here on hobby talk


----------



## Akira311 (Nov 30, 2010)

jeeper said:


> what is vintage trans am, rules, cars used?


Not sure if you ready the rules on the us trans am website or not but the general basis of the class is as follows:

Car is any 4wd electric touring car. Depending on your track the rules call for a 25.5 turn brushless Novak Motor. Our track is a 21.5T Novak setup. ROAR Approved 2 cell Lipo battery up to 5000Mah. Tires and wheels are specifically made by HPI for this class. There are 4 different rim styles/finishes to choose from Body has to be a 60-70's Pony Car body Preferably painted in a time era color scheme. 

I too am a class racer and its a lot of fun. Very close position Racing. Every Points Final has been down to the wire on Podium finishes. An Overall Wonderful class With wonderful racers.


----------

